# Malwarebytes - zweite Festplatte scannen ?



## OnyxXx (10. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute ^^ habe mir das kostenlose tool malwarebytes heruntergeladen, und auch schon meine SSD gescant. Wie kann ich jetzt auch noch meine HDD scannen? Ich finde keine Möglichkeit dazu, bin wahrscheinlich zu blind dafür 

Grüße


Chris


----------



## Benie (10. Januar 2015)

Im Hauptfenster auf "Suchlauf" gehen, danach "Benutzerdefinierten Suchlauf" anklicken und Suchlauf starten.
Jetzt kannst du alle möglichen Laufwerke auswählen, so einfach geht das


----------



## OnyxXx (10. Januar 2015)

Danke


----------

